# 2. PC am Bildschirm anschließen



## Sonnenlicht (3. September 2007)

Hi,

ich würde gerne an meinen Bildschirm bei Bedarf einen 2. PC anschließen. Habe den Bildschirm "Iiyama ProLite E1900S" mit den Signaleingängen D-Sub und DVI-D, wobei mein Bildschirm am D-Sub angeschlossen ist. Kann mir da jemand einen vernünftigen Rat geben? Es ist immer etwas umständlich, auch einen zusätzlichen Monitor anzuschließen bzw. auf dem Schreibtisch stehen zu haben.

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Gruß Sonnenlicht


----------



## derpfaff (3. September 2007)

Es gibt Umschaltboxen, die da realisieren. Dein Monitorkabel geht zu dieser Box und wird dort verteilt auf zwei PCs. Mit einem Umschalter kannst du dann vom entsprechenden PC das Signal zum Monitor leiten.


----------



## Sonnenlicht (3. September 2007)

Hi derpfaff,

kannst Du mir vielleicht noch mitteilen, wo es solche Umschaltboxen gibt?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (3. September 2007)

http://www.reichelt.de Müßte die haben.... als Bsp.
Kann Dir aber gerade keine genau Artikelnummer raussuchen.


----------



## derpfaff (3. September 2007)

Ich denke, die bekommst du in jedem Laden der Computer-Zubehör verkauft. Vermutlich auch bei diesen großen roten bzw. blauen Märkten 
Aber diese Angabe ist ohne Gewähr...


----------



## Sonnenlicht (3. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> http://www.reichelt.de Müßte die haben.... als Bsp.
> Kann Dir aber gerade keine genau Artikelnummer raussuchen.



Hi Ronin-Jay,

ich habe schon mal auf den Internetseiten von Reichelt geguckt, aber es nicht gefunden. Was heißt denn "Bsp."? In einem Computerladen würde ich gar nicht kaufen. Ich bestelle immer alles, was auch viel günstiger ist.

Täte mich freuen, wenn Du noch einmal antworten würdest!

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## Michael Engel (3. September 2007)

Ein Direkter Link:
http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=28Gk5qb...96;ARTICLE=6706;START=16;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16

oder du suchst nach "Monitor Switch" in dem suchefeld.

Bsp: kurzform für Beispiel


PS: Aber sei gewarnt, die Bildqualität kann Teilweise unter solchen geräten ein wenig leiden. Wenn du es nur selten brauchst würd ich das umstecken vorziehen ,)


----------



## AndreG (3. September 2007)

Moin,

Teilweise ist es sogar möglich, am Monitor zwischen den Eingängen zu wählen. Ist z.B bei meinem Viewsonic so, dass ich zwischen DVI und VGA wählen kann und somit an jedem Eingang ein anderen Rechner habe. Somit spart man sich die Box und die Quali leidet nicht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Sonnenlicht (3. September 2007)

Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> Ein Direkter Link:
> http://www.reichelt.de/?SID=28Gk5qb...96;ARTICLE=6706;START=16;SORT=artnr;OFFSET=16
> 
> oder du suchst nach "Monitor Switch" in dem suchefeld.
> ...



Hi Michael,

erst einmal vielen Dank für den Link und natürlich auch für den Nachhilfeunterricht. Manchmal sieht man halt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!

Das ist ja erschwinglich und wie's ausschaut auch einfach zu bedienen. Dann brauche ich wohl noch ein zusätzliches Kabel oder wie wird alles miteinander verbunden? 

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## Sonnenlicht (3. September 2007)

AndreG hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Teilweise ist es sogar möglich, am Monitor zwischen den Eingängen zu wählen. Ist z.B bei meinem Viewsonic so, dass ich zwischen DVI und VGA wählen kann und somit an jedem Eingang ein anderen Rechner habe. Somit spart man sich die Box und die Quali leidet nicht.
> 
> Mfg Andre



Hi Andre,

einen DVI-Anschluss (DVI-D 24Pin) habe ich auch am Bildschirm. Könnte ich mit einem entsprechenden Kabel damit den PC mit dem Monitor verbinden oder bräuchte ich da vielleicht noch einen Adapter?

Gruß
Sonnenlicht


----------



## AndreG (3. September 2007)

Wenn deine Graka auch DVI hat gehts ohne Adapter sonst gibts dafür welche ja. Wichtig ist nur, das du Umschalten kannst zwischen den Kanälen.

Mfg Andre


----------

